# Chico's Diet Progress



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am taking inspiration from flippedstars' diet for her doggie(Laurel). I want to get Chico down to a weight he should be..... if she can do it.... I can too! :coolwink: ( I hope)

Laurel's b4 and after post...

This diary will be for Chico's progress, pics, weight chart, measurements. I will update every 2 weeks. The OFFICIAL first day of his diet will be August 30, 2010 as I have a business trip next week(Orlando) and my son will be keeping Chico and start the diet....Hopefully by Christmas he can get into some of his cute little coats he owns.... and by making this diary I hope to get support from you all and the push I need from time to time to keep him on it......

so... how does it go?....

ONCE upon a time......................


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*8-28-2010*

MEASURMENTS:
Neck: 10 1/2 "
Waist: 14 3/4"
Chest: 17"
Weight: 10 lbs

Pictures taken today:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awww Jan - he is just so huggable!!! He looks like a little teddy bear.  I love him and I admire you for wanting him to be as fit and trim as possible! I will be behind you all the way being Chico's cheerleader!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thank you, Tracy... I am terrified I won't have the backbone to do this but hopefully I can stay strong.... its just REALLY hard when those big brown eyes look at me hungrily.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehe he does just have this little beggar's face! I just hope he doesn't have the ability to look like a starved child like Laurel did. It was brutal but its sooo worth it in the end. YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think you will be amazed...it looks like 4 lbs could come off him easy  Since you mentioned some joint issues, you may want to add a joint supplement into his diet as well, I don't have a great recommendation though, as we currently are searching for one ourselves...I know Tracy uses Hylox and we were thinking about trying that next  Its cheap on Amazon right now...Amazon.com: Hylox Soft Chews (120 Ct): Home & Garden


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> you may want to add a joint supplement into his diet as well,


Chico is already on a joint supplement.... has been for over 6 months now.... I just think the weight now is starting to bother his little knee much more... I see him sitting when most dogs would be standing.... he sits or lies down instead of standing so I know something is going on.... 
I will be sure and get some fish oil for him...
thank you for all of your help.... I hope I can be as strong as you.... *hugs*

instructions I have given my son for the week I am gone....


2 different diet recipes.... you can feed either one.... as long as he gets 2 meals a day...


RECIPE 1:

12 pieces of lowfat kibbles (Innova Low Fat Adult)
1/3 cup canned No Salt french cut green beans (Delmonte brand)
1/3 cup warm water
Microwave until warm(if Green beans have been in Refrigerator).... serve twice a day...

*OR*

RECIPE 2:
2 teaspoons of Canned food (Innova Lower Fat Adult)
(kinda heaping spoonfuls with just your normal spoon that you use everyday)
1/3 cup canned No Salt french cut green beans
1/3 cup warm water
Mix well, making a sort of gravy....
Microwave until warm(if canned food has been in Refrigerator).... serve twice a day..



He will probably like the canned food recipe more than the kibble recipe but either can be fed...
..Chico may turn his nose up at the Green Beans but eventually he will get over it. Just make sure Buster don't eat them or his stomach may be upset and have Diarrehea.

NO TREATS!!
NO TABLE SCRAPS!!
NADA...

Lots of Exercise, if possible...


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

good for you jan! i know how hard it is to say no to them, so i admire you for giving it a shot! im excited for both of you, i bet you wont believe the difference when youve got his weight down a bit!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I fed Chico RECIPE 2 this evening and he LIKED IT!! hopefully this will go smoothly and I'll have a fit Chico by Christmas(or close to it).... I am gonna hold off making my Christmas pic/card until he is slim... another goal for this to work!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm going to try this for willow as well. It will be awesome if it works for her

Lori


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> I'm going to try this for willow as well. It will be awesome if it works for her
> 
> Lori


AWESOME! hope it works for the both of us.... Since I have seen Chico eat RECIPE 2 I feel alittle better knowing at least he likes one of the recipes...  let me know how it goes for Willow....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

Count me in as a cheerleader for you and Chico as well. Go Chico!!!!!!!! :cheer:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Count me in as a cheerleader too!  I think it's wonderful you want Chico to be more fit. I have to be careful with my Pip too as he has a tendency to want to put on weight. He's so food centric, (and a super sneaky food thief with Roo, lol.) so I have to watch him like a hawk. I know it can be tough, (especially with those irresistible puppy eyes Chico has, hehe) but I know you can do it. Good luck!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Looks like you have a great plan for Chico, I'm excited to see his progress.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*8-31-2010*

I am in Orlando at the moment for a business conference presentation and Chico is staying with my son this week. I have printed the Recipes for him and instructed NO TREATS... this is what he sent me:


"Chico reluctantly eats his green beans, but certainly doesn't "like them".  
He prefers to sneak by me when I'm not looking and snack on boo's food!"
(BOO is their cat)


Hopefully Chico will stay on his diet and lose a bit of weight while I am gone... I return home on thursday and then go to New York until Sunday... hope to see 'alittle' change by Sunday.... Probably still too soon for any results but I can only wish....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You can do it Jan! He is such a precious Man! Just keep in mind that you are doing it for his health. When he needs a lil treat, pull out the beans. Bless his heart. Tough love is sometime the only way. He will feel so much better, and stronger when he gets some of the weight off. My hat is off to you both. I will be following to see your wonderful progress.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

TLI said:


> You can do it Jan! He is such a precious Man! Just keep in mind that you are doing it for his health. When he needs a lil treat, pull out the beans. Bless his heart. Tough love is sometime the only way. He will feel so much better, and stronger when he gets some of the weight off. My hat is off to you both. I will be following to see your wonderful progress.


thanks!! I sure miss Chico and can't wait to see him when I return home... I told my son if treats are a must then only veggies... I am sure Chico is missin' his Bully sticks and pupparonis right about now...LOL... but it sure will be great to see him down to the size he is suppose to be... it will be like having 1/2 the dog I have now...LOL... he weighs 10 lbs now and my goal is 5lbs.... I gotta find a squeeky toy shaped like a Green Bean for a Xmas gift....LOL...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh jan good luck he will be happier once the weight is off


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:cheer:GO CHICO!!! I know he's gonna do it and be a fit, svelte little stud muffin! Chico be mucho macho then!!!  :laughing8:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

What's the latest?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I been sick this last week... in bed with the BAD NASTY flu.... so update may be alittle late.... but thank you for 'poking' me to stay on track... I'll need that from time to time...

*HUGS*


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aw sorry to hear that jan.  Hope you're feeling better by now! There has been alot of sickness going around that's for sure.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jan896 said:


> thanks!! I sure miss Chico and can't wait to see him when I return home... I told my son if treats are a must then only veggies... I am sure Chico is missin' his Bully sticks and pupparonis right about now...LOL... but it sure will be great to see him down to the size he is suppose to be... it will be like having 1/2 the dog I have now...LOL... he weighs 10 lbs now and my goal is 5lbs.... I gotta find a squeeky toy shaped like a Green Bean for a Xmas gift....LOL...


:lol: :lol: I laughed out loud when I read, "gotta find a squeaky toy shaped like a Green bean." :lol: Bless his heart! Some of them put on weight so easily. My little Chancey Bear does as well. He's going to be eating Green Beans too pretty soon. :lol: He's a 4.5 lb. doggie in a 5 lb. body right now. My Vet says he's not overweight, but not to let him gain anymore. That tells me he needs to lose about 1/2 lb., that way it isn't such a big deal. He was so scrawny before he got neutered, like my girls, then wham, he put on 1 whole lb. in little over a months time. We call him "Bubba Chub" now. :lol: So tell Chico that we feel his pain. Chance loves to eat! It's not easy looking into those beautiful sweet eyes and telling them no. The motivation for us is that it means they are healthier, and that's what our main goal is. Tell Chico that we are still rootin' for him, and that soon enough he'll get his bullies back. Give him a great big ole' hug from us. 

Sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well. The Flu is horrible! Get better soon, and keep us updated.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

jan896 said:


> ... I am sure Chico is missin' his Bully sticks and pupparonis right about now...LOL... ..


awww, I have to take away Tabitha's bully sticks too 
she's put on a few pounds... 
who knew they were fattening! LOL!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

How's Mr Chico's diet going?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am officially restarting Chico's diet with today being the starting date (Sept. 18, 2010). I have been majorly sick for the lat 8 days, over 4 days strictly in bed.... so he was not able to stay on his diet thru no fault of his own....I went to the VET this morning to get an official weight on him....
sssoooooo.............


Official weight: 10.6 Lbs....
He hasn't changed in looks from the previous posted pics so I won't include more until his 2 week weigh-in....
GOAL: healthy weight by Christmas....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry about your illness Jan. Boy, there's been a lot of that going around. My parents just got back from a cruise to Alaska and my mom was sick the entire time!! Ruined her trip! So I feel for you. Get better soon.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awe, feel better, Jan!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Get better soon, Jan. Your lil Man will be in tip top shape before you know it.  Best wishes.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The good news is Jan, that maintaining Laurel @ 10.5-11 lbs has been quite easy. She again can have a few treats, she gets a decent sized portion of food, and looks sooo healthy. You can do it


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> The good news is Jan, that maintaining Laurel @ 10.5-11 lbs has been quite easy. She again can have a few treats, she gets a decent sized portion of food, and looks sooo healthy. You can do it


Laurel is my inspiration...... she looks SO different and happy.... I know Chico will too eventually .... surprisingly he likes the Green Beans so it hasn't been TOO difficult, thank goodness :hello1:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I hope you get feeling better. And keep up the great work. He will be slim for Christmas!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

update on Chico...... 

he is definately getting tired of the green beans although he is still eating them. He either watches for my other dog to drop a kibble or he is in 'vacuuming' my kitchen floor...lol...after awhile he will finally eat the green beans.... this is when it gets hard for me.... when I set his plate down he looks at me like "not this slop AGAIN mom!!"... his 2 week weigh-in is this Saturday, I will take him to the VET to get an 'official' weight... he 'looks' thinner but I may just have wishful-thinking going on.... I sure hope he has lost at least alittle or else I may lose my focus


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

You're doing great Jan! Just stick to it & it will pay off. I'll be curious to hear what his next weigh in shows. **fingers crossed**


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Keep up the great work, Jan.  You can do it! Hopefully his weigh in will show some progress. It's hard to stay focused if you don't see that it's working. Fingers crossed for you guys.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:hello1: Good Boy Chico!!! I gave leila a few Greeny beanies the last couple days along with her slightly reduced kibble. She scarfed em. But she hasn't been eating them day in and day out. She is much like chico, she vacuums and cleans up lucy's bowl before lucy can..but not lately cause i've been keeping lucy's bowl put up until leila is put up. It is really hard when they act starved. 
can't wait to hear the weigh in results.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I know it's hard Jan but it is so worth it. They use those begging eyes because they know it gets to us... :-/


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Saturday is coming up fast....2 week weighin and comparing pictures taken(I promise not to Photoshop them...lol...)... I sure hope Chico lost some weight... I think he looks different around his neck.... he has one now.....lol...... 

flippedstar, did you weigh Laurel often? how long before you started seeing weight come off her?? was it slow coming off??? I told Chico if he lost 1/4LB I would be happy but I'm hoping for 1/2LB....lol.... anything actually would thrill me and him both......


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Jan, the weigh-in process was frustrating with Laurel. At first there was a bit of Yo-yo-ing, she'd lose some, but we'd weigh her a week later and she'd have gained...the weekly weight check helped us realize whether we were giving her too much or not. We had gotten her to lose 4 lbs at the beginning and brought her home for x-mas and OMG, she gained TWO POUNDS back, I wanted to kill something TBH, lol. 

She was never enthusiastic about her green bean gruel, either, lol, but if she was truely hungry, she'd eat it. Remember you can give Chico really hard chewies as long as he doesn't eat them, many people are against rawhide and I only give it one form, rolled rawhides, they are about as thick as a quarter or a bit thicker, and tightly rolled, very hard. She liked to chew on these but couldn't actually "eat" much of them even though she's a strong chewer, and it helped keep her busy. 

I'm trying to remember about how fast she lost the weight, I would say from January - Marchish, she lost the bulk of it...we literally watched her shrink lol, and everytime people saw her who didn't see her daily couldn't believe the change. Maybe 2 pounds per month she lost? She must have, because Jan-May was the extent of her diet, and she lost 11 pounds (HALF her body weight!) total. It was cold and icy and we didn't exercise her at all really, either.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks.... I been wanting to weigh him every week but was afraid it might be too much but it makes sense now that I realize I can adjust his 'gruel' accordingly....I think I will start weighin him every week now 

I gave him a Bully stick this past couple of days.... guess that is a big no-no since he does eat them.... I'll get him some of those like you talk about...

I am excited but anxious... hope all goes well...... *fingers crossed*


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, no bullies -- they are basically equivalent to us women and our chocolate -- high in fat, calories, and very tasty... but the rawhides IMO are perfectly safe in that form. Gauge his reaction of course, if he manages to eat it, then I'm not sure...but Laurel could eat a moose and she can't eat through those rawhides very quickly. I always take it away when there is less than 1.5" left just in case they decide they want to swallow it lol.

I know it stinks but you can do it...Laurel basically acted like she was dying when we would eat our dinner lol...she'd shake she wanted what we were eating so bad...still does ... but her being healthier is well worth it


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I admire you Jan for sticking with this when it's so hard. I noticed yesterday that Brody felt a little heavier than usual. Weight can sneak up on them so quickly! Brody tends to self regulate and refuse a breakfast or dinner occasionally. But he's been cleaning his plate lately and I can tell! So I will back off on his food just a little and see if I can get a couple ounces off of him. So we are right there with you.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Yeah, no bullies -- they are basically equivalent to us women and our chocolate -- high in fat, calories, and very tasty...



then their website is misleading because I was going by their ad here..
"Better than Rawhide 
Because They are
Naturally Low in Fat"

UGH.... and I just bought a package of them....lol...guess my SS is going to get many of them....LOL.... we are going shopping today so I will buy some rawhide for him... he LOVES to chew so I gotta get something for him...he doesn't like the Antlers so gotta find some rawhide...



Brodysmom said:


> I admire you Jan for sticking with this when it's so hard. So we are right there with you.


Thank you... support thru this means alot to me.... I couldn't do this without your support.... esp. when those BIG BROWN eyes look up to me..... hungrily ......LOL


*dramatic music*
today is the weigh-in day*
we will be out and about today but I will post when I get home... my fingers are crossed he doesn't break the scales this morning.... 


well.......... I couldn't wait till later today to post....  I just got back from VET and Chico done me PROUD 

> he
>lost
>
>
>
>*
.6LBs* !!!!!!!!!!!! I am thrilled!!! I was hoping for 1/2LB but he lost a tad over that.......... 

*Snoopy Dancing*


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:hello1::notworthy::headbang::sunny::cheer: :thumbup: :foxes_207: YAY CHICO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

WONDERFUL NEWS!! Congrats Chico & Jan!! Your hard work is paying off. :cheer:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Pics??


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is absolutely awesome news, Jan! Way to go for you and Chico! .6 lbs. is wonderful!!!!! In no time he will be a Slim Jim, and you will be so very proud!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

cherper said:


> Pics??


yeah, working on the pics.... today has been REAL busy so I haven't had a chance to download from the camera.... gotta go to see my little cub scout selling popcorn downtown this afternoon then will return home to do the pics....


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

jan896 said:


> yeah, working on the pics.... today has been REAL busy so I haven't had a chance to download from the camera.... gotta go to see my little cub scout selling popcorn downtown this afternoon then will return home to do the pics....


woot woot!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Jan I am so happy for you and Chico! It sounds like he is losing at a good rate and this won't go on forever, soon he will be able to have his normal food again


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats Jan!! A little more than half a pound is a GREAT weight loss!!! So proud of you for sticking with it. He's going to be lean and healthy in no time at all. Good job!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yay go chico


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Gonna weigh Chico again the Saturday..... I can tell he is losing...I don't feel like I am pickin' up a lard bucket when I scoop him up......LOL..... now if I could just teach him NOT to hog up the bed at night......


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

:hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1:
Congrats Chico!!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, I took Chico to the VET this morning for his weekly weigh-in and he didn't lose any but also didn't gain any weight..... *sigh*

It's abit disheartening but I know it can't stop me from our goal....I just need to figure out what I should do and how to adjust his food intake.... I also think I need to wait 2 weeks before weighing again.... this every week, IMHO, is going to wear me down, esp. when he doesn't lose any weight....

*sigh*........... I need a HUG........


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw big hug for you, Jan! The important thing is you are sticking with it, don't worry he will get there!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah...every week is to often. Once a month is better. Even though poor willow didn't loose an ounce even in a month on her last diet. I'm trying the green bean diet On her now to see if it works. It's been about a week.

Lori


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Sometimes they don't seem to lose...the only reason I say weigh every week is because that way you know if they've gained :-/ I know it can be disheartening but I promise Laurel had weeks she didn't lose anything but obv eventually it all came off


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't be discouraged...he'll get there! Just keep up the good work!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, here I sit at work... anticipating Saturday... I can't wait another week to weigh Chico, I will be going back to the VET office Saturday to weigh him. I feel 'we' have done well on the diet this week and should have good results at the weigh-in. I adjusted his food intake so hopefully it will show....

*fingers crossed*


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Fingers crossed with you, Jan. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, kinda disappointed... Chico lost only .1 lbs...I thought for sure he had lost more than that.... I gotta figure out what I am doing wrong  he gets no treats, no table scraps... I did find him with Bully sticks a couple times this week when I got home from work... I thought I had got rid of all of them but guess he has I hiding place I haven't found yet. lol.... we will keep trying but wow... this is harder than I thought... with such great results to start off with it sure went downhill fast


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey, a loss is a loss! At least that is what I tell myself when I loose .2lbs. haha Sure we'd like to see more but as long as the scales are going in the right direction that's a score!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

yea, I know you are right but *sigh*...
his fat must be "redistributing' on his body because he 'looks' skinnier to me... or maybe I am wishful thinking...lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

A few oz can make a bit difference though! Marley has been at 5lbs 14oz for ages & I wanted him to put on a few oz so I was generous with his feeding. Then the last couple days I was thinking how chunky he was looking & even getting a back fat roll so I figured I'd have to reduce his food. I weighed him & he was 6lbs 2oz! He's only put on 4oz--I can't believe that small amount made him look so much heaftier! LOL 

Point being I'm sure it's not wishful thinking. He is probably loosing some pudge & you know his shape well enough to see the little changes in him.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jan896 said:


> well, kinda disappointed... Chico lost only .1 lbs...I thought for sure he had lost more than that.... I gotta figure out what I am doing wrong  he gets no treats, no table scraps... I did find him with Bully sticks a couple times this week when I got home from work... I thought I had got rid of all of them but guess he has I hiding place I haven't found yet. lol.... we will keep trying but wow... this is harder than I thought... with such great results to start off with it sure went downhill fast


Don't lose the faith, Jan. When you are feeling down about it, go look at Laurel's before and after. I think that will get you back motivated. I think even our diets can be that way. Lose a lot at first, then hit a plateau. But I bet soon he'll start taking it off again. Can you try an afternoon walk? I haven't read every post, so you may already be doing this. A few weeks back we had considered the GB diet for Chance, and my vet recommended against it. Simply because he doesn't feel Chance needs to lose that much weight, and because of his IBS. But anyway, I cut back just 1/2 ounce on his food, and increased his exercise, and he has already lost 4 oz. I think the next 4 oz. will take longer, though. So keep up the good work. It will pay off.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Totally agree with the others, it's a step in the right direction! Don't worry, Jan, it will come up eventually, a lot of time weight loss is just a very slow process. Chico will get there!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

TLI said:


> When you are feeling down about it, go look at Laurel's before and after.



She is definitely my inspiration in this matter...... and I do look at her pics.....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think it was slow starting for Laurel too, I would get so mad, she'd lose, then she'd have gained, I swear she was stealing food from somewhere. Eventually it became steady though that she was losing. Chico's body needs to get past holding on to the fat which is what it is doing right now, the same thing often happens in people when they start to lose weight. They get a good bit off at first but then their body says "NO MORE, WAIT, I DON'T LIKE THIS!" and I bet that is what is happening with Chico. .7 lbs total loss isn't horrible, just think he is .7 lbs thinner, and will be even moreso in a few months.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I didn't weigh Chico this weekend... I think I am gonna wait awhile...cause I get too discouraged if he doesn't lose any... but my son came over today and paid him a great compliment...he said he could tell he has lost ALOT of weight... esp. around his neck and face area.... I don't know about ALOT of weight but I do see the difference in those areas....


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's awesome, Jan!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

That is really good that he's looking better.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

How's the diet going? We are thinking about poor Chico and his green bean gruel


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL...Chico is still eating the 'gruel'... and looks like he is losing but I am afraid to take him back to get weighed.......I will wait another couple of weeks just so I can be surprised...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You should weigh him this weekend though, won't that have been 2 weeks?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

yea, 2 weeks.... I might take him to weigh.... probably can't wait... lol suspense is killing me........


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Us too


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck! It will be worth it!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

UGH... Chico didn't lose any weight... EVERYONE that knows him says he looks like he has lost alot of weight but the scales don't lie... or do they? *sigh*... even my son says Chico looks like he has lost weight... he says he can't call him "Butterball" anymore...lol
I am making a few changes around here and trying some things differently...... we'll see if they work....he gets no people food(except what falls on the floor when cooking-and he can 'hoover' faster than I can bend to pick it up), Bully sticks have been thrown away but he still finds his 'stashes'... and treats are carrots...

I did put a Med. sweater on him a couple days ago.... used to be tight on him but it fits now...so something just isn't lining up.... My DIL says she thinks it might be fat turning into muscle... you think so??


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I was going to say that, the fat may be converting to muscle. Zoey has gotten 'leaner' but hasn't really lost any weight as far as oz go, but she is a lot more 'muscular'.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think so too, Jan. Muscle weighs more than fat. He really does look thinner. Don't get discouraged, because there is an obvious difference, I promise. You guys are doing great!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Gosh I wish my fat would turn to muscle (*sighs*)
Chico I'm proud of you, i'm sure you are gonna look like the chi version of Ahnold  when it's over!! Girls will be fainting with just one glance.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

In my experience vet scales have never been that good with smaller amounts of weight. It's REALLY weird to me though that he hasn't lost weight on the vet's scale! Do you know if there are any other scales around you could try? Our pet store has one that's always been more accurate IMO than the one at the vet's...but still. Its weird that it's not even showing SOME progress...unless his body is just trying to hold onto the weight desperately? maybe cut out 1 kibble per meal and 2 or 3 beans and see if that helps, too. Keep in mind that just like people they can and do his those annoying plateaus. Laurel hit them quite a few times and even gained back 2 lbs once (could have KILLED HER!).


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Chico definitely looks thinner (it's obvious in his face) so he must be thinner, I'm really surprised the scale is not reflecting it. Could be fat converting to muscle, as others have said. He's definitely thinner though so keep up the good work. You should start noticing scale differences very soon.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you weighing him at the same time every time? If he's drank extra water or something before weighing in...that can sometimes add to the scale. I can't believe he hasn't lost any though...he totally looks slimmer!!! I'd get some scales yourself & monitor him at home. That way you can see better what's going on. Very strange!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I go to the Vet on Sat right as they open(07:30am)... so it is the same time of the day.... He poo'd and pee'd when he left the Vets office so I don't know if that would add any weight or not, probably not much ... He ate breakfast about 2 hours before going to the Vet... we have the routine on weighin day...

what kind of scales should I get?? the kitchen one I have he would not fit on...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Pee & poo can = about 3 oz ... I don't know what kind of scale to recommend because mine all fit in the kitchen scale when I put a bowl on it and set them in it, other than Laurel. We weigh her now on the Wii. If I think of anything I will let you know


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I feel your pain..I am going through the exact same thing with Honey right now.
a month ago she weighed 3.8KG 8.4LBS she now weighs 3.5KG 7.7LBS.
She is only getting very small amounts of food and im walking her most days.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I have really good "human" scales that measure OZ as well. Get a nice set of scales for yourself then you step on, measure your weight then lift him and measure yours and his combined. See how much heavier you are holding him. 

You are doing great with him. If he is eating better he is going to be healthier regardless of how slow the weight is coming off. 

Great job.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, its back to the Vet in the morning for 'weighin' day... *I* can see the difference in Chico now so the scales are WRONG if he shows no weight loss... 

*fingers crossed* hoping for 1/2lb loss.... at least... I'll may have to kick a rock if he hasn't shown any weight loss :foxes15:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't feed him before you go, Jan, and have him pee/poo before, too. Really that can seriously add 1/2 an lb, and if you are seeing a difference, there IS one. Trust me he is losing but I will say it was crazy slow going w/ Laurel at first. She's down to 10 lbs now and shouldn't go any lower but its hard to figure out exactly what she needs to maintain.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll take him for a morning walk... maybe I can get every 'drop' outta him before going....lol


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

wellll.........................
>drumroll............

he lost .3lbs 
not as much as I wanted but at least he lost...... I am happy with it....


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's fantastic, Jan!! Go Chico! :hello1: You'll see it start to pick up even more soon!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

.3 IS A LOT for these little guys, even 1oz is a bit when Zoey gets hefty. You are doing awesome!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

jan896 said:


> wellll.........................
> >drumroll............
> 
> he lost .3lbs
> not as much as I wanted but at least he lost...... I am happy with it....


Jan that means he's lost a pound total! That is great!!! That is HUGE on a small dog, would be like you or I losing 20 lbs...you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Yay Chico! Thats great news!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Great work Chico!!!!!! Getting there


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We need a CHIIIICOOO update


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I missed his Vet weighin this week.... been a NUTSO week so I slept in...... I don't think he lost(probably gained) as this past week I had NO time at home so I slopped in his dinner bowl whatever was easiest for me *sigh*.... this whole month is a nightmare for me as far as time.... so poor little chico is getting whatever is easy for me.... but he hasn't complained.....lol... I watch what and how much I put in his bowl(kibble).... just hasn't been the greenbean stuff...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He looks so awesome, Jan! You are doing wonderful! He will continue to slim down. I bet the Holidays are a mad rush. Diets are no good for anyone at this time of year. :wink: Keep up the great work!


----------

